# Whats wrong with me?



## glam8babe (Nov 5, 2008)

I was just having a nice hot bath there and after about 15 mins i started getting all hot and flustered, the window was open.. i always leave the window open when having a bath then suddenly i just started feeling faint and as if i was gonna pass out :| basically feeling very weak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's not the first time its happened

a few month ago i was in my boyfriends kitchen and i got all hot and i almost fainted i just couldnt stand so i kinda wobbled abit and my eyes went all blacked out then after that i was fine

what the HELL is wrong with me?

i also get those 'if you stand up too fast you go dizzy' type of things often too


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow sounds serious...I think you need to call your Doctor to make sure everything is alright.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like you're a little bit anaemic and need some more iron. I get like that around the time of my period.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 5, 2008)

Oops, meant to say your GP can prescribe you some iron tablets called Ferrous Sulphate. Make an appointment to see him/her.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for the advice


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 5, 2008)

This sounds like something to do with blood pressure i say go to your doctor and get your blood pressure checked to put your mind at ease


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 5, 2008)

Please see your GP to ensure that all is well.

Take care!


----------



## falsefiction (Nov 5, 2008)

that happens to me sometimes.  it seems simple, but often i think it's just dehydration.  just make sure you are getting enough water and maybe see a doctor?


----------



## carandru (Nov 5, 2008)

My family has some gene where we get dizzy and pass out a little more often than most people.  Mine problem has to do w/ my blood sugar levels so eating something usually nips that in the bud.  But, I've had instances where I ended up on the ground before I knew what was going on. My father passed out on his way into our house one evening, and we had no idea until we looked out the window and we saw the neighbors running to our yard.  We don't know why we do this, but we just know it happens.  But, we got it check out to make sure..

You should definitely see a doctor ASAP about that.  While it may be something completely trivial, if may be a indication of something more serious.  

I would say from your description it sounds like it may have to do w/ your blood pressure. The stand up too fast and getting dizzy usually is a result of a blood pressure drop, but that's not the only possible reason.  Definitely go to your doctor and describe all your symptoms.  

I personally would make a list of all your symptoms, what you were doing at the time, and any questions you want to ask the doctor. Now, get your butt to the doctor's office!


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 5, 2008)

While you're making your appointment to see a doctor, I'd also make sure you're getting enough vitamins, vegetables, and rest.  Stay hydrated with water, too, as being dehydrated will only worsen anything that may be going on.  

It is entirely possible that this was a freak occurence, due to being overheated in the bath.  If it was cool outside, with the heat from the tub you could've easily just overheated yourself.  But always best to make sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Feel better!!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 5, 2008)

I get something very similar to this, but instead of feeling hot and flustered i feel very cold...and like internally cold as well if that makes sense..

I went to my GP and apparently they said it's actually quite common especially for girls my age (17) and especially around period time (last time i had it i came on the next day). She sent me for a blood test though just to make sure i wasn't anaemic - i've had two f those because i seem to get this a lot and i'm constantly tired etc but the results always come back negative =S

Just see your GP, it's more than likely it's nothing serious, hopefully. They'll likely give you some blood tests too...just to make sure.

Good luck!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 5, 2008)

as others have said, it sounds like blood pressure. or blood sugar levels possibly. i get this sometimes, i usually get it where i get out of a hot bath or shower and go into a coldish environment and i get all dizzy and black out. you probably should go to your doctor about it but i haven't bothered with mine lol i hate my gp!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 7, 2008)

Definitely go and see your GP. It's better to find out what the actual problem is. Get your blood pressure measured and if you're on pills or recently changed pills, it could affect the blood pressure too. My gynae measured my blood pressure every 3 months when I was on the pills before prescribing me the new packs.

Hope everything is fine with you.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

When I used to take baths that would happen to me too! And I get the "standing up too fast" thing too....but I know my blood pressure is fine. What I do know is that everyone always told me I probably have an iron deficiency.

I dont take baths anymore. Im sorry Im not of much help at all LOL...I just decided to pop in because I can sort of relate


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

definately see a doctor, it could be something very serious.

i'm hypoglycemic and anemic (awesome, right?! haha!) and i get like that if my blood sugar gets too low or if i don't take my iron supplement. most women are affected by anemia, especially during that time of the month. you should definately ask your doctor for a blood test and see if you are anemic, alot of women don't even know that they are, but trust me if you are and you start taking iron, you'll feel 100% better.


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 12, 2008)

i am no docter but check you're blood pressure.
i got the same problem and it was my blood pressure. it was to high.

Now i have medicine for it and i am fine.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 12, 2008)

If you haven't already gone, see your GP as soon as possible.  In the mean time you might benefit from calling NHS direct! The telephone number is 0845 4647.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 5, 2008)

I had that happen awhile ago- I had to go to the doctor and she transfered me over to a specialist. You should definitely go and make sure everything is okay.

Feel better soon sweetie!


----------



## frocher (Dec 5, 2008)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## MissKaylee* (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm anemic and hot baths, showers, and hot tubs do that to me all the time. Get a blood test !


----------

